# applications pour jeux d'echecs



## evejl (2 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, je voudrais jouer aux echecs sur IPad, il est impossible de telecharger Java ou autres logiciels, c'est normal? Malgre les nombreux jeux proposes pour IPad?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
J'ai regardé vite fait, il semble que ces jeux nécessitent iOS 3.0.
C'est ce que tu as ?


----------



## evejl (3 Septembre 2011)

Ca ne me dit rien....mon IPad est le 2.....merci


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Septembre 2011)

J'avoue que je ne connais pas l'iPad mais d'après ce que j'ai vu sur le web Java n'est pas dessus ?


----------



## evejl (4 Septembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas du tout....si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer ce serait sympa.....


----------



## Larme (4 Septembre 2011)

Il n'existe pas aucune application d'échecs sur l'AppStore ?


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Septembre 2011)

En effectuant une recherche sur l'App Store j'ai repéré pas moins de 8 Apps concernant les échecs....
Tu devrais essayer.


----------



## evejl (4 Septembre 2011)

J'ai trouvé!!! sans aucun logiciel jouez sur: http://chesstempo.com/game-database.html


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Septembre 2011)

Les plateformes type java ou flash, qui permettraient d'eviter de passer par la case App store sont interdirez par apple...

Pour jouer aux échecs, il faut passer par l'app store et télécharger un jeux officiel...


----------

